# taking tren



## collins (Jan 6, 2012)

dam, i love the rtesults of tren but fucking sides are a pain, anybody get shortness of breath while on tren?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 6, 2012)

yes, tren makes a single flight of stairs feel like 10 for me


----------



## cmass (Jan 6, 2012)

My biggest sides are anxiety hot flashes and insomnia the anxiety made my heart race all the time and gave me shortness of breath frequently 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 6, 2012)

I want to kill anything that moves, unless it has tits then i want to fuck it. tren


----------



## njc (Jan 6, 2012)

I got no sleep, shortness of breath, heartburn, and irritability while taking the stuff.  I'll never touch it again.  Not worth it.


----------



## creep (Jan 6, 2012)

Anxiety, problems sleeping, anger issues all due to the elevated bp mostly. Alot of guys I know have anti-anxiety medications on hand for these thing(thats the extremity I mind u) But one natural thing u can take is Hawthorne berry extract. It really helped me overtime. I say overtime because it took about a year for me to start noticing it. But its inexpensive to buy and if u have some patience add it into ur daily intake of supps


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 6, 2012)

The best natural thing i use is weed bro calms me right down and i can sleep to


----------



## Rednack (Jan 6, 2012)

tren has ruined my life and i'll never be the same...


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 6, 2012)

Rednack said:


> tren has ruined my life and i'll never be the same...



Who cares fuck off!


----------



## Rednack (Jan 6, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Who cares fuck off!


your mommy know you talk like that little boy..

Besides last time i checked this was still a free country and i can comment on whatever the fuck i want..


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 6, 2012)

Rednack said:


> your mommy know you talk like that little boy..
> 
> Besides last time i checked this was still a free country and i can comment on whatever the fuck i want..



You need a treadmill not tren


----------



## suprfast (Jan 6, 2012)

Rednack said:


> your mommy know you talk like that little boy..
> 
> Besides last time i checked this was still a free country and i can comment on whatever the fuck i want..



You're right, it is a free country and you can say what you want.  This is a forum and you cannot type gay shit.  STFU.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 6, 2012)

suprfast said:


> You're right, it is a free country and you can say what you want.  This is a forum and you cannot type gay shit.  STFU.


aint you the little fat man that has an entry in over younder?


I like a blend of tren a & e myself..


----------



## creep (Jan 6, 2012)

ruined your life huh. Lol...yeah that trens really a bitch kicking cold turkey


----------



## Rednack (Jan 6, 2012)

creep said:


> ruined your life huh. Lol...yeah that trens really a bitch kicking cold turkey


I like the tren ace for it's amazing cutting ability and tren e for it's amazing strength gains..


----------



## suprfast (Jan 6, 2012)

Rednack said:


> aint you the little fat man that has an entry in over younder?
> 
> 
> I like a blend of tren a & e myself..



One in the same.  "aint" you the inbred redneck that has threesomes with a donkey and your mom/aunt/sister.


----------



## Mooksman (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm bout to run 700 prop n 350 tren a for 8 weeks. Can't fucking wait. SPRING WILL SOON B UPON US


----------



## jimm (Jan 7, 2012)

shortness of breath and insomnia... Also get pretty crazy dreams when on it don't know if that's only me on the crazy dream thing..


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 7, 2012)

I get very vivid dreams aswell i wake up and think my wife was cheating or that i knocked out my boss, shit loke that. Thank god for xanax!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> I get very vivid dreams aswell i wake up and think my wife was cheating or that i knocked out my boss, shit loke that. Thank god for xanax!


 
x2.. i will have bad dreams about things and they will seem so real that i wake up in a horrible mood


----------



## jimm (Jan 7, 2012)

^^^lol what the fuck man same here


----------



## BigBird (Jan 7, 2012)

Shortness of breath, fragmented sleep (waking up multiple times), up and down hunger, irritability, profuse sweating 24/7, BUT - increased vascularity, increased strength and an overall increased desire to pump iron and bend steel.  Love it.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

BigBird said:


> Shortness of breath, fragmented sleep (waking up multiple times), up and down hunger, irritability, profuse sweating 24/7, BUT - increased vascularity, increased strength and an overall increased desire to pump iron and bend steel. Love it.


 
Hell yea! Im with you on that one BB. The results i see from tren FAR outweigh the sides i get. I consider myself one of the lucky ones


----------



## BigBird (Jan 7, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> Hell yea! Im with you on that one BB. The results i see from tren FAR outweigh the sides i get. I consider myself one of the lucky ones


 
Amen bro.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 7, 2012)

Tren is my favorite. I love the stuff.


----------



## MovinWeight (Jan 7, 2012)

Tren A at 75mg daily is where its at.  Lose sleep and get edgy at times but all in all its a great drug!


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 7, 2012)

i have yet to experience any sides from tren really..  i've been on it for 8 days so far and i ain't feel ish yet.  75mg ed


----------



## FordFan (Jan 7, 2012)

I think I'm going to try ed injects next time. I've always done 100mg eod.


----------



## collins (Jan 7, 2012)

8 days ? wait till about week 4 and you wake up and your blankets are soaked with sweat,and you cant sleep. good part is when u look in the mirror you know its working.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 7, 2012)

Tren is my fav.im about to start up tren e very soon.i love when i hit a vein and all i can taste is a metal taste LOVE IT LOL


----------



## jimm (Jan 8, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Tren is my fav.im about to start up tren e very soon.i love when i hit a vein and all i can taste is a metal taste LOVE IT LOL





I thought that metal taste was only from ace and shorter esters I've never had tren cough of enenthate..


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 8, 2012)

jimm said:


> I thought that metal taste was only from ace and shorter esters I've never had tren cough of enenthate..


 
i get a funny taste in my mouth almost everytime i inject tren e.. i also got a weird taste and cough from ace though too


----------



## jimm (Jan 8, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> i get a funny taste in my mouth almost everytime i inject tren e.. i also got a weird taste and cough from ace though too



That's weird mate I've never had this "tren cough" before..sounds nasty!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 8, 2012)

Ive done tren atleast 4-5 times ace and enth and never had tren cough. It sounds shitty tho.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 8, 2012)

D-Latsky said:


> Ive done tren atleast 4-5 times ace and enth and never had tren cough. It sounds shitty tho.


 
ive only had it 3 or 4 times out of about 200 injections. i think it is a bit over exaggerated sometimes


----------



## Beefcakester (Jan 10, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> ive only had it 3 or 4 times out of about 200 injections. i think it is a bit over exaggerated sometimes


i agree its totally exaggerated bro


----------



## BigBird (Jan 10, 2012)

Never had the tren "cough" either; in fact, never even got the test "flu."  I guess I'm either lucky or weird.  Either way, it's a good thing.


----------



## suprfast (Jan 10, 2012)

suprfast said:


> One in the same.  "aint" you the inbred redneck that has threesomes with a donkey and your mom/aunt/sister.



Apparently this ISNT a free country.  I received an infraction...whatever that means.  At this rate ill never prestige to level 10.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 10, 2012)

Guys, please keep the flaming and trolling out of this section. This is not anything goes.

Thanks


----------



## pieguy (Jan 10, 2012)

Surprised you guys never got tren cough. It's pretty obvious when you get it because all of a sudden you start coughing uncontrollably for no apparent reason right after pinning. Shit's weird, but passes within a minute or two.


----------



## cmass (Jan 11, 2012)

I am just coming off  tren ace first cycle of it I used for about five weeks I had to stop because of the anxiety it was causing and now I'm experiencing panic attacks of course I believe I am prone to this due to mild anxiety so I don't feel like the tren caused this entirely but I know it triggered this issue 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC (Jan 11, 2012)

Last cycle I ran E and got that same metal taste. Also got the cough. Running A next cycle so we'll see what the diff is.


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jan 11, 2012)

I ran tren e and I ran it at 400 mg a week I was horney as hell but the night sweats and insomnia weren't  any worse then with test ! Can't wait for my next run. Prope and tren ace those sides should be nice!


----------



## bjg (Jan 11, 2012)

SIDE EFFECTS OF TREN STEROIDS
0 COMMENTS  

Mar 8, 2011 | By Tomas Linnaeus

Photo Credit watch your weight image by Keith Frith from <a href='http://www.fotolia.com'>Fotolia.com</a>
The slang phrase "tren steroids" refers to use of trenbolone, a performance-enhancing drug invented in 1963 says "Advances in Environmental Biology.” This veterinary medication increases muscle size and caloric appetite in animals. Readily available, athletes such as body builders and weight lifters use tren steroids to enhance their physique and improve their strength. These drugs alter the body's natural testosterone system which is responsible for development and growth. Trenbolone is considerably more potent than testosterone, but it can cause both short-term reactions and long-term effects.
GENETIC DAMAGE
A 2007 report described in the journal "Advances in Environmental Biology" tested the effects of tren steroids on human lymphocytes, or white blood cells. These cells, maintained in a petri dish culture, are rarely abnormal. Yet, the addition of trenbolone produced a dramatic increase in the number of abnormal cells. This increase represents a change in chromosomal structure. Most cells experiencing such a change die off. Yet surviving cells can cause genetic changes in the host and the offspring.
Buy Tongkat Ali 1:200 Additional 1 month supply for Free! 60 caps of 500mg for only 36.99$ Tongkat Ali - The Best Product For Restoring Libido And Sexual Performance
Sponsored Links
PHYSICAL CHANGE
A 2007 study by H. K. Hotchkiss presented in the periodical "Toxicology Letters" looked at the impact of trenbolone in female rats. Fetuses exposed to tren steroids prior to birth displayed delayed puberty and deformed genitals. Trenbolone causes similar physical changes in male rats. A 2002 report in "Toxicological Sciences" showed that tren steroids shrank the adrenal gland. This study also indicated that trenbolone was far more effective when administered through the skin than by the mouth. This finding may explain why body builders typically use tren steroids in home-made transdermal preparations, says “Toxicology Letters.”
CHEMICAL CHANGE
A 1999 experiment offered in the "Journal of Animal Science" assessed the lipid content of steer meat. Lipids include natural chemicals like fats, vitamins and sterols. Cholesterol is a lipid of particular interest due to its potential role in heart disease. Trenbolone pellets are often implanted into steers to increase their growth. Such implants, unfortunately, increase the cholesterol content present in steak. People may also absorb steroid additives directly from steak as well, says the "Journal of Animal Science.”
BEHAVIORAL CHANGE
Two reports described by the "International Programme on Chemical Safety" observed changes in behavior induced by tren steroids. Male and female rats were given active metabolites of trenbolone: 17-alpha-trenbolone or 17-beta-trenbolone. Males, but not females, exhibited drug-induced behavioral changes. These rats frequently salivated and consumed more food than controls.
IMMUNE SUPPRESSION
A 2007 investigation in the "Journal of Toxicology and Environmental Health" evaluated the effects of tren steroids on the immune system. Male rats received either trenbolone, testosterone, or saline. A delayed-type hypersensitivity test measured immune function. For this test, a potential allergen is placed under the skin, and the appearance of a rash within 72 hours indicates a positive reaction. A positive reaction indicates normal immunity. Rats given tren steroids showed less rash relative to those given either testosterone or saline.
How To Get Six Pack Abs Get A Ripped Body And Six Pack Abs This Shocking Video Shows You How! SixPackShortcuts.com
Ask a Dr: Side Effects A Doctor Will Answer You Now! A Question is Answered Every 9 Sec. Health.JustAnswer.com/Side-Effects
Brain Training Games Improve memory with scientifically designed brain exercises. Brain Games & Brain Training - Lumosity
Chemical Information Information research services on the chemical enterprise Chemical-Research-Services.com
Sponsored Links
REFERENCES
"Advances in Environmental Biology": Chromosomal Damage Induced by Androgenic Anabolic Steroids
"Toxicology Letters"; In Utero Exposure to the Environmental Androgen Trenbolone Masculinizes Female Sprague-Dawley Rats; H. K. Hotchkiss et al.; Nov. 1, 2007
"Journal of Animal Science"; Effect of Anabolic Implants on Beef Intramuscular Lipid Content; S. K. Duckett et al.; May 1999


Read more: Side Effects Of Tren Steroids | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------

